# evergreen bush



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

I have one or two of these in my yard... saw a LOT more down the road. I LOVE evergreens and these have some berries on it.
I'm not sure what they are. I looked at a LOT of identification sites and such. Dendrology at Virginia Tech has a very helpful site for that sort of thing.
But I'm not entirely sure it looks exactly like anything.
After a while of trying to be certain on my own I get tired of searching and I figured I might as well ask. 
I wonder if I could grow new ones from the berries... Based on where I've found them so far I'm thinking they like shade...

Here's a picture of the leaves and a picture of the berries.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a link to another thread looks likehttp://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=378943 the same plant.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

Funny - I think that may be the same bush I'm trying to identify - I tried for an hour or so yesterday but no luck. My cows are eating it - I asked my vet and he said it was fine in moderation and he called it Hedge - not really what I was looking for LOL.

I'm looking forward to the answer as well. The berry clusters are what leads me to believe we are talking about the same bush.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

Thanks Allen...
someone in the other thread thinks it's privet.
Which, SCRancher, if true would be why your vet called it hedge maybe...
I've looked at some privets and I still don't think it looks EXACTLY like any that I've looked at so far...
and, they're not very full plants... but I guess hedges grow from pruning.
I'll keep looking
It's a pretty plant to me...


Edit:
I really hate when I'm looking at images through google or something and there's a variety of different looking plants all labled the same. It's not very helpful...
At the moment I'm leaning towards Chinese privet. I wouldn't bet my life on it but, it looks like a good possibility AND I was looking at a site here in Arkansas where they're talking about battling the stuff...
http://www.naturalheritage.com/enews/archive.aspx?mid=13099

Kind of makes me rethink my idea of purposely planting it along my driveway or something... oh well...


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

After Allen's post and your post I am leaning toward Chinese or Japanese Privet.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

The Arkansas Natural Heritage Commission has a facebook page and I uploaded the pictures there.
They got back to me.


> Our botanists have confirmed that this does indeed appear to be Chinese privet (Ligustrum sinense).


They then gave me a link for more info... which turned out to be the exact link I posted here yesterday. 

It's kind of too bad. There's lots of it around here. Not much in my yard... and I was thinking of purposely planting it in a few places because I like the look of it. I like things with berries and I like things that stay green all the time. I also LOVE things that are free... so, it was nice...
but if it's a nuisance plant here in Arkansas, I don't think I'll be growing it intentionally now.
Plenty of other things I can grow


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Privet hedge.....kill it asap.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

agmantoo said:


> Privet hedge.....kill it asap.


Second that big time. I seem to spend most of my life spraying or digging out privet. Yes, cattle and sheep will browse it but it takes over and is very hard on people who suffer from hayfever or sinus.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> Privet hedge.....kill it asap.


Yes.

Show no mercy. It's very invasive, and darned near everybody is allergic to it when it blooms out.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I hate that stuff! When it's blooming I can not breathe. Nasty horrible stuff. Hard to kill too. Don't think you got rid of it just by cutting it down to the ground. It will come back. 

Horrid, horrid stuff.


----------



## TacticalTrout (Jan 7, 2010)

Kill it with FIRE!!! Funny thing is it was not too long ago that I was going to post pictures here as well asking what it was. My fence line in my back yard is overrun with this stuff. I try to keep it under control as it offers some privacy and is already paid for but what I'd rather do is cut it all out, poison the runners to eradicate and plant something that is manageable. And yes this stuff makes a mess...if it's not dumping pollen it's dropping berries. It will destroy a fence if you let it.


----------



## Rockchuck (Aug 11, 2010)

millipede said:


> It's kind of too bad. There's lots of it around here. Not much in my yard... and I was thinking of purposely planting it in a few places because I like the look of it. I like things with berries and I like things that stay green all the time. I also LOVE things that are free... so, it was nice...
> but if it's a nuisance plant here in Arkansas, I don't think I'll be growing it intentionally now.
> Plenty of other things I can grow



Yes, please don't propagate Chinese Privet. Not only do they grow fast and spread out by their roots, the birds love the berries and will spread the seeds far and wide.


----------

